# Pleco does eat shrimp!



## Lil boy blue (Jan 26, 2006)

Its a good possibility....they are a lot of plecos that just dont eat algae or plant matter,the zebra pleco is mostly carnivorous...sp?...if you saw the pleco eating the shrimp then its most likely omnivorous


----------



## FobbyBobby (Mar 7, 2004)

HammerJoe said:


> Hi,
> 
> This morning I was shocked to find that my common pleco was munching on a dead bamboo shrimp.
> 
> ...


well plecos arent strictly herievores, they'll eat dead matter

the thing is i dont think the pleco can even kill the shrimp, it probably found it dead and just started eating it because even plecos need protein!


----------



## HammerJoe (Jul 15, 2005)

Like I said I dont know if the shrimp was dead to start with or not.
This is the first time I have ever seen the pleco munch on a dead fish.
Usually I leave dead fish in the tank for the crabs.

And truth to be told I've never seen the pleco attack any fish/invertebrate in the tank, so I conclude that the shrimp was dead to start with, but still it was surprising.


----------



## aquamoon (Jul 26, 2004)

For years i hated Apple snails because i saw one munching on a fish.
i though if it eats it ,it kills it. I was wrong. IMO your shrimp was dead to start with.


----------



## MoonFish (Feb 12, 2006)

Plecos commonly munch on dead fish from what I have seen.


----------

